# New Camper / Trailer Questions



## paratrooper (Sep 25, 2011)

I am planning on buying my first camper trailer this spring and have several questions I hope someone can answer for me. The camper will be approximately 21 to 23 feet long.
1. Single axle versus double axle, what am I getting for the extra cost with the double axle? Is the extra cost worth it?
2. I have a Toyota Tacoma with the V6 towing package, 6,500 lbs. max towing capacity. Will this handle a camper in the 21 to 23 foot range?
3. What do I need to ensure that the trailer does not "sway" while being pulled?

Thank you for any replies.

Bill


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

1) Tandum axle al the way.

2)Should handle it , add a transmission cooler just incase.

3) Add a "hydralic" shock sway system to a good Reese hitch.

4) Enjoy the the "tin box" fun!.......My .02


----------



## skeeter341 (Apr 2, 2008)

1. Tandem is the way to go ,Spread the weight out over 4 tires instead of 2

2, Your truck might have tranny cooler with towing package, Dont use Over Drive on any inclines as it will constaintly keep upshifting and down shifting, You will see once you use it, I disable my O.D when ever I tow ,Some trucks have a haul-tow mode

3, They make a sway bar for these hitches ,Dont usually need it ,unless windy or weight is wrong on hitch

4. Get a brake controller also ,It will be a lot easier on your truck when slowing down !!!

Just my 2 cents from MY experiance

Hope that helps


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

on a larger trailer the tandem axel really helps the trailer to track better. pluss the poundageadvantage.

that being said,,,how many people will be staying in it


----------



## ifishmich69 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a 28 footer that has a UVW (unloaded vehicle weight) rating of 5500 pounds. So 21-23 should be somewhere between 3500-4500.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

ifishmich69 said:


> I have a 28 footer that has a UVW (unloaded vehicle weight) rating of 5500 pounds. So 21-23 should be somewhere between 3500-4500.
> 
> My Outback 21RS loaded weighs 6,000 lbs on the scale. It's 21' closed and 26' open. I would never think of pulling my camper with a Tacoma. I used to pull it with a 99 Suburban, but I wanted more power. I now have a 1500 HD with a 6.0 and I can run up hill. The problem with the Tacoma is that it has a low GCVWR. If you put any weight (passengers and gear) in the truck, it will lower the towing capacity. There are some lightweight travel trailers out there, but you may be sacrificing quality for weight. Don't rely on what a dealer says you can pull. They will try to sell you anything.


----------



## paratrooper (Sep 25, 2011)

Today I am picking up a 2004 Silverado 1500 4 dr crew cab 4x4 8 cyl 5.3 L. That should do the trick.


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

paratrooper said:


> Today I am picking up a 2004 Silverado 1500 4 dr crew cab 4x4 8 cyl 5.3 L. That should do the trick.


 You won't miss the tacoma, trust me.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

heres mine i picked up monday morning. its a 13 footer for my wife and i.
they make a 16foot, and a 19foot 5th wheel version.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...93160528.69982.297691030279431&type=3&theater


----------

